
Show HN: (Sukhoi) Minimalist and Powerful Web Crawler in Python - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/sukhoi
======
gaojiuli
What's the advantages of Sukhoi compared to the following.

Scrapy: [https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy](https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy)
PySpider:
[https://github.com/binux/pyspider](https://github.com/binux/pyspider) Gain:
[https://github.com/gaojiuli/gain](https://github.com/gaojiuli/gain)

~~~
iogf
sukhoi is a little baby yet, it is built on a good concept in which it permits
you to construct all kind of structures from your fetched data easily. It has
a shorter learning curve due to its base concept too. The second example in
sukhoi web page is extremely simple and it does something that if you are
going to implement using other crawler it may get a bit tricky. Try conceiving
the two examples in sukhoi using those web crawlers it should give you a
feeling about how sukhoi makes things easier.

------
iogf
No built-in session request implemented so far however, it can be easily
emulated. Handling sessions is going to be implemented soon in websnake's
framework.

[https://github.com/iogf/websnake](https://github.com/iogf/websnake)

Feel free to contact me on irc i hang at #vy on irc.freenode.org if you need
help/willing to contribute somehow.

------
staticautomatic
Can it be used with lxml's parser, and does it have support for what Requests
calls `Session()`?

------
iogf
and yeah, it could be used with lxml parser too as well as xpath(i'm planning
to add that feature too).

